# Please suggest ferns for viv



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Looking for fern varieties that will do well in vivs and not get too large.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I must sound like a broken record but...

I have said it before and will say it over and over again... 

Davallia Mariesii var. Stenolopsis is by far my favourite viv fern.

Does brilliant in all different light, and really seems to like the high humidity.

Some report that it does overtake the tank in time, I personally think its a good thing and cant wait on mine doing so.

Richie


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

jcgso said:


> Looking for fern varieties that will do well in vivs and not get too large.


Ya know.... I am usually polite or I just don't respond but it's getting old.

Did you even TRY to search at all?? There are literally at LEAST 20 threads with info about terrarium suitable ferns. C'mon man....

Did you even check the sticky, Good Plant Threads?????


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes I did search and no I ddn't find what I was looking for. It's unfortunate people like you have nothing better to do than be so negative. Not everyone on this forum is an expert and there are those more than willing to help others in the hobby, unlike you.

Richie, thank you for your help!




Frogtofall said:


> Ya know.... I am usually polite or I just don't respond but it's getting old.
> 
> Did you even TRY to search at all?? There are literally at LEAST 20 threads with info about terrarium suitable ferns. C'mon man....
> 
> Did you even check the sticky, Good Plant Threads?????


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jcgso said:


> Yes I did search and no I ddn't find what I was looking for. It's unfortunate people like you have nothing better to do than be so negative. Not everyone on this forum is an expert and there are those more than willing to help others in the hobby, unlike you.
> 
> Richie, thank you for your help!


I typed in "good ferns" and got 391 results, many with titles pretty much suggesting they were a list of "good ferns" for vivs...and many others that likely would have contained the information you sought in some form. Antone has probably helped 100s if not thousands of people on this forum by either directly responding to their questions or posting information that was useful to people who ran across it. For him to take a position like this he must have ran across and posted about such things quite a bit. And I'm sorry but those of us who have been around for years and seen the same questions asked and answered time after time after time, occasionally just can't refrain from saying something about it every once and a while.

To answer your question though, I found a nice mini fern awhile back...
Nephrolepis exalta 'Fluffy Ruffles'


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Dave. And to the OP, I wrote a rather long article on terrarium plants that is in the Sticky I mentioned. It contains a section on ferns. Have a look-see.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

No prob.....


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

While I love Antone's article on Terrarium plants I would like to add a few that I think are excellent.

*Microsorum linguiforme* - This is an excellent fern for terrariums. It grows better here that anywhere else for me.









*Microsorum pteropus* - many cultivars sold as aquarium plants. They all do well for me.

*Microgramma reptan/piloselloides* - Awesome plants for fill in and thrive in terrarium conditions. These are what you see most when you visit many areas in the rainforest of Central America









*Microgramma vaccinifilia - *Great terrarium plant. It's VERY easy



















*Lemmaphyllum microphyllum* - Great fill in plant and easy









*Davallia heterophylla*
Another unusual fern but not from the new world.









*Davallia parvula *- Great but hard to find










*Davallia repens* - another great fern from this genus










*Davallia sessilifolia*


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Ya know.... I am usually polite or I just don't respond but it's getting old.
> 
> Did you even TRY to search at all?? There are literally at LEAST 20 threads with info about terrarium suitable ferns. C'mon man....
> 
> Did you even check the sticky, Good Plant Threads?????


Antone, next time if that`s going to be your response..... Take a pass dude.
The same questions get old to all of us.

John


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Antone, next time if that`s going to be your response..... Take a pass dude.
> The same questions get old to all of us.
> 
> John


99% of the time I do. For some reason this was the straw that broke the camel's back. Thanks for your input though. 

Harry, great suggestions. Maybe I could add them to that article in the near future.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> 99% of the time I do. For some reason this was the straw that broke the camel's back. Thanks for your input though.
> 
> Harry, great suggestions. Maybe I could add them to that article in the near future.


I hear ya!
(and thanks)

John


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Harry, some very nice plants. Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> 99% of the time I do. For some reason this was the straw that broke the camel's back. Thanks for your input though.
> 
> Harry, great suggestions. Maybe I could add them to that article in the near future.


Please do and you can use those pictures unless you have some better. 

I just wish that could be in a more prominent place. I realize it's in the sticky but it should be the first thing people see when they come to this forum. Heck, it should be a book as far as I'm concerned. I see lots of books about terrarium plants but all are very sparse in their choice of plants.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, a book! Do it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

For those interested, there is an article coming out in the next issue of Leaf Litter on this very topic. 

Ed


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Ed!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

A couple more that do very well in tanks and only reach about 3-4" tall (fertile fronds are a little taller) are  Tectaria zeylanica and Edanyoa difformis (aka: Asplenium sp; Bolblitis heteroclita). Both are easy, terrestrial, love moisture and warmth, and in fact E. difformis is sometimes grown submersed, so it's great for waterfalls, etc.


Mike


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is one that stays very small.









And a link to more info.
Kartuz Greenhouses: Nephrolepis exaltata Elzevir


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

phender said:


> Here is one that stays very small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same species I posted, but violet barn has it for $5 $3.50 less, could almost get 2 for same price as 1 at kartuz...not sure about shipping, violet barn was pretty reasonable, but on an order of multiple plants kartuz could come out cheaper. 

You will want several probably, I'm loving the one I got and wish I could have afforded half a dozen or more and still got the other plants I wanted.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> Same species I posted, .....


Yup. Sorry, I didn't get to the bottom of your post.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Love all the suggestions Harry.

Fantastic!

Wish I could find even half of those over this side of the pond.

Regards,

Richie


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You can. If we got them, chances are SOMEBODY has it over there.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> You can. If we got them, chances are SOMEBODY has it over there.


I'm sure someone will 

But it'll take some hunting I can tell you that.


----------

